# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Filling pool

## Naf

What options are there for filling a 2500 Litre pool? As always $$ is priority.
My pergola has an area of 36 sqm, just a matter of waiting for it to P down and then being able to move the water to the other side of the backyard.
And does anyone know how much it would cost to get water carted in? 
Thanks
Nathan

----------


## Earlybird

Our water charges are approximately $1.00 / Kl, therefore it would cost $2.50 to fill a 2500 litre pool.  If you meant 25000 litres this would cost approximately $25.00.  Carted water will cost me $150.  The council advice, when I enquired about filling my 24000 litre pool, was to "leave a hose on overnight, it is much cheaper that way".  As I have an above ground pool with a deep-end, I will get the water carted.  Bulk filling will allow for any liner issues to be corrected. 
Cheers,
John

----------


## Naf

It's 2,500 litre but still can't fill it with a hose in Victoria.

----------


## Naf

Oh gee I couldn't do that  :Biggrin:

----------


## Naf

Check this guy out, he's making a killing.  Having trouble filling the swimming pool? There's a solution - National

----------


## m6sports

i remember when i perents built a pool 15years ago they just put the hose on for a day or two and let the pool fill up. that being a 90,000 L pool

----------


## Wombat2

We have a pool that is 3m x 8m and takes 2 hours to bring it up 2" (50mm) with a hose

----------

